# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  آشنایی با برنامه نویسی متلب

## midel2

برنامه نویسی متلب چیست ؟
نرم افزار متلب یک نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند در شبیه سازی و انجام پروژه متلب می باشد این نرم افزار کاربردهای فراوانی در تمامی رشته های مهندسی برق ، مکانیک ، عمران ، کامپیوتر و صنایع و سایر رشته ها دارا می باشد امروز نرم افزار متلب matlab یک نرم افزار کاربردی زمینه هوش مصنوعی می باشد و در  زمینه های پردازش تصویر ، پردازش سیگنال ، منطق فازی ، پردازش موازی ، داده کاوی datamining ،  شبک عصبی ،سیمولینک Simulink و شبیه سازی سیستم های نرم افزاری می باشد از جمله از پردکاربردین نرم افزارهای مهندسی در علوم دانشگاهی می باشد نرم افزار متلب نه فقط در زمینه های هوش مصنوعی در کاربردهای فراوانی در زمینه های پروژه متلب ، شبیه سازی با متلب ، شبکه های حسگر بی سیم ، یادگیری عمیق دارد. قدرت نرم افزار متلب به دلیل داشتن کرنل بسیار قوی می باشد که تمامی لایه های کدنویسی مهندسی را در خود پوشش داده است این نرم افزار امروزه در تمامی دانشگاه های معتبر دنیا به عنوان یک نرم افزار آکادمیک تدریس میشود . 

کاربردهای نرم افزار متلب :  نرم افر ار متلب دارای جعبه ابزارهای متنوعی برای حل محاسبات می باشد 
سیمیولینک، ابزاری برای شبیه‌سازی سامانه‌ها به‌ صورت انتزاعی
جعبه‌ابزار مخابرات متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات مهندسی مخابرات
جعبه‌ابزار کنترل متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات مهندسی کنترل
جعبه‌ابزار فازی متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات فازی
جعبه‌ابزار محاسبات متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات عددی
جعبه‌ابزار تخمین متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات بحث تخمین سیستم در کنترل 
جعبه‌ابزار آمار متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات آمار
جعبه‌ابزار جمع‌آوری داده متلب، توابع و ابزارهای جمع‌آوری داده
جعبه‌ابزار شبکه عصبی متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات شبکه عصبی
جعبه‌ابزار پردازش تصویر متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات پردازش تصویر
جعبه‌ابزار پردازش صوت متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات پردازش صوت
جعبه‌ابزار احتمالات متلب
جعبه‌ابزار محاسبات سیمبولیک متلب
جعبه‌ابزار کارگاه بی‌درنگ متلب، توابع و ابزارهای محاسبات سامانه‌های بی‌درنگ


نکاتی که در برنامه نویسی متلب باید به آن دقت داشت
با علاقه فراون برنامه نویسی متلب را شروع کنید 
نرم افزار متلب را دوست خود در کدنویسی بدانید 
از محیط شی گرایی جدید در برنامه نویسی متلب استفاده کنید 
از فانکشن ها یا توابع کمکی در برنامه نویسی متلب استفاده کنید

----------


## rezanice

ممنونم از مطالب بسیار خوبی که بیان کردین من در یادگیری نرم افزار متلب مشکل دارم چطوری میتونم از شما کمک بگیرم ؟

----------

